# Animal Crossing 3DS Nintendo Direct (October 5th) Information Overview



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! Wasn't that the best 45 minutes of your life!? Now, I happened to take down some notes while watching that video so I'm going to post them now! ( Bidoof, you may add this post to The Information Thread if you wish!  )

*From the Video*

-Mii Mask's Return
-Bigger and better Aquarium
-Old Villagers Return
-Kicks owns shoe shop called 'Shoe Shank'.
-Labelle owns accessory shop ( Called It! )
-Gathering around a new item.
-Pro Designs Return
-Animal Track Evidence in girls town
-Bushes
-Hybrids are back
-Patterns on ground
-Tent (Summer Campers!)
-New Eagle?
-New Villagers
-Inventory screen is revealed
-Villagers buying items!
-Interaction between NPC's and villagers
-Posters on the wall
-Town Hall, with Mayors office
-Fire Hydrants and Hedges
-Gyroid Builders
-Alpaca Shop called 'RPARKERS'
-Megaphones?
-Tank Returns
-Birds on the ground (Sweet!)
-Upgradable Timmy and Tommy Store.
-Halloween
-New Eye Styles
-Museum
-Museum Shop sells silver net, run by Celeste
-Display Room (Gyroids!)
-Dr Shrunk returns
-Photo Booth!!
-Music
-More advanced pallets
-Talk to Human NPC's!
-Girl in Swimwear
-ID Cards, complete with FC's
-?New Kangaroo? (Astrid?)
-New Flowers
-Occasional Random Trains, Possibly on the hour
-Male Deer!!!
-Character Yawns.
-Go to the mall with Friends!
-K.K Slider Returns
-New K.K Songs
-D.J KK!!!!!?
-Album Covers
-Go to island with friends
-Kappn Songs
-Island Hut
-Find things underwater! (Beware of Jellyfish! )
-Lots of Kappns relatives!
Mini Games with Tortimer!
-Mango's...
-New Shark Species

*From the Website*

-Jingle and Jack Return!
-GC Villagers Return
-Redd sells fireworks again


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll link this to the AC3DS thread


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

Updated the thread with some more new stuff!


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 5, 2012)

YAY! so that's what happened to tortimer; he is on vacation secretly! LOL


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 5, 2012)

Taken from the Tumblr, spoiler'd for size. :>



Spoiler



Basic/Mayor Info:

- Flowers will sparkle depending off if they’ve been watered.
- Can design roads - they added the character for ‘road’. There’s a camping ground, sometimes there’ll be campers - villagers who don’t live in your village.
- help out your in-game friends with purchasing decisions
- When you sit in the mayor’s seat, Shizue will come up and talk to you.
- Once you’ve decided what to build, go with Shizue to decide where. Then they’ll show you what it will look like. Donations from villagers begin.
- Don’t have to go back to mayor’s office once building is placed.
- Donations can be made by you, visitors, and villagers.

New Item/Shops:

- New item: megaphone. Can say a villagers names to get their attention by speaking their name into the 3DS microphone.
- The tanooki brothers will take turns each day to service the shop.
- Halloween goods sold because it’s October.
- shoe store offers up boots/shoes for sale.
- 2nd floor is the museum shop. The four doors lead to special exhibitions. You can set the special exhibitions yourself. Hawaiian Expo, Sushi expo.
- Tanooki Housing Real Estate. Buy parts for your houses outside.
- Can decide if you want to increase room numbers and where (1st flow left, right, 2nd floor etc)
- Dr. Shrunk started a comedy club, Club 444. Can watch his comedy shows. He has spoken dialogue during this. Can decide your reaction.
- Take photos of your expression with good timing for best result in the photo booth. Many reactions/emotions to collect.

Designs/Customization:

- design/sell your own items, which can eventually change during the process
- much larger selection of colors this time around when designing
- Can turn designs into QR codes.
- Model Homes now. People met through Streetpass. These are the people she’s streetpassed with. Sometimes they will give you things, like ice-creams, balloons, and pin wheels.
- Up to 48 houses in three block, 16 homes per block.
- Can see with the map where the houses are using people’s names.
- take picture via photobooth, bottom screen displays the picture you’ll take.
- visit a massage parlor that helps to relax you and put you into a dream stage
- Allows you to see how other people have set up their towns. When you have an internet connection, if someone you’ve street passed with has a Village number, (can search by name too) you can go into a new shop and visit their village. You can do stuff like cut trees and get fruit, but it doesn’t affect their village.
- You can alter the look of City Hall, too.

Music/Sound:

- early morning music is calm, dawn the music is more upbeat, afternoon is more pleasant-sounding music, nighttime the music has more base, late night music gets mysterious
- K. K. Slider, Saturday night live performances at the new Shisho’s Club 444. Now for a new song. Dr. Shrunk is dancing to the beat!
- DJ K.K. (K.K. Slider under a different name) performs on nights other than Saturday at the comedy club. ‘House Nights’ Includes NES Nights. ‘Famicon Nights’.
- Can listen to the music on audio players in your house, and there are many new KK songs.

Wireless Interactions:

- explore a town alongside other people
- travel via boat to an island and enjoy a song at the same time
- First time you’re at the island, you recieve swimming gear. While wearing it, you can dive/swim.
- grab items from the bottom of the sea
- collect rare bugs as well
 Can trade medals got in mini games on the island to trade for the goods in the souvenir shop.
- Games are focused on Co-op.
- Tortimer appears as the Tour Guide, explains the games
- Each person has to search for their own type of fruits; mangoes, persimmons, etc.
- The faster you are the more medals you get.
- Can pick up fruits and drop them for other players in easier locations.
- There is a ‘Hammer’ game, where you hit the tiny electric car.

The official Animal Crossing twitter can be found here, it will announce new info and characters. I will do my best to share this info as I translate it.

Game features:
Local and Wifi Play for 2 to 4 players, Features 1 save file utilizes StreetPass and SpotPass.


----------



## Pickles (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe the animal tracks won't be back, and it's just pathways we can place? *hopes*


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

I wrote this though. But thanks for that Matt.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Pickles said:


> Maybe the animal tracks won't be back, and it's just pathways we can place? *hopes*



Idc about animal tracks really.

I doubt they're "paths we can place" seems illogical. And we can place roads now so Ids why we would place paths too.

it's either mud/dirt put there by default, or animal tracks.


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> -Jingle and Jack Return!
> -GC Villagers Return
> -Redd sells fireworks again



What website? I want to see these for myself!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes! We can finally put away the silly debate about whether Tortimer is in the game!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Envy said:


> What website? I want to see these for myself!



http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html#


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html#



I ended up finding it by going to the Twitter they posted during the presentation. However, I'm still not seeing any of the stuff on there that the TC said is there.

Edit: NVM. I found the footage.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Oct 5, 2012)

What do you guys think of the area with the groids and sushi bar...I thought that was in the museum? What was that? I wonder if the american game will get that sushi bar...oh and the fortune cookie!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

amped4jr88 said:


> What do you guys think of the area with the groids and sushi bar...I thought that was in the museum? What was that? I wonder if the american game will get that sushi bar...oh and the fortune cookie!


I wonder if the fortune cookies will work as some kind of hint system...

I love the gyroid/ sushi bar! And I see no reason why they would take it out.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if the fortune cookies will work as some kind of hint system...
> 
> I love the gyroid/ sushi bar! And I see no reason why they would take it out.


yeah I wanna know what the fortune cookies do, too



amped4jr88 said:


> What do you guys think of the area with the groids and sushi bar...I thought that was in the museum? What was that? I wonder if the american game will get that sushi bar...oh and the fortune cookie!


That area of the museum is your own area, where you can display what you want 
you can customize your exhibits


----------



## Sam (Oct 5, 2012)

You do understand that the Gyroid Room and Sushi bar weren't SET things, dont you? You can turn those rooms into anything you want...


----------



## LemonCupcake (Oct 5, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I wonder if the fortune cookies will work as some kind of hint system...
> 
> I love the gyroid/ sushi bar! And I see no reason why they would take it out.


Guys,those aren't default rooms!Those are exhibition rooms!The signatures have patterns she designed!!!So basically you can place your own items there!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Oct 5, 2012)

AHHH that is all so awesome I will definitely be creating a sushi bar if I can lol. I  just reeeaaaaly cant wait. I just at least want to know a month that we will get it! But Its definitely going to be worth the long wait!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> You do understand that the Gyroid Room and Sushi bar weren't SET things, dont you? You can turn those rooms into anything you want...



yeah I figured that, but I was just kinda confused on where it was located (I honestly had to skim through the video kinda quick but I will go back and rewatch that part when I can) That is really really a cool feature though


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 5, 2012)

Absolutely love how everyone in town can visit the island -- with mini games to boot. Loving DJ K.K. as well


----------



## Fettuc (Oct 5, 2012)

I gotta say I was blown away with the amount of new content in the game. It's nice this isn't just a minor rehash like the last game. It's actually going to be a whole new experience. Welp I'm more hyped then ever.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Absolutely love how everyone in town can visit the island -- with mini games to boot. Loving DJ K.K. as well


It's sort of weird. A couple of months ago on here, I remember that there was a debate after someone speculated a dance club, and people were arguing whether or not that would be "Animal Crossing" or not. The speculation just sort of ended up getting buried though. It's funny that it's actually in the game though! And frankly, it looks great.


----------



## Pickles (Oct 5, 2012)

I *love* the extra museum rooms! I've always wanted a place to display my gyroids, so that'll be perfect!


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 5, 2012)

Pickles said:


> I *love* the extra museum rooms! I've always wanted a place to display my gyroids, so that'll be perfect!


Yeah I always used to put them in my basement. Not really a flattering place.


----------



## Pickles (Oct 5, 2012)

I never really displayed them, since I never had room, but now I can!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the video(translated or not)


----------



## Fettuc (Oct 5, 2012)

> Does anyone have a link to the video(translated or not)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SxKVHiCy2A&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

Fettuc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SxKVHiCy2A&feature=g-u-u



thank you.

I am only 3 minutes into watching it and I probably gasped at the amazement of it like 200 times already. I am in LOVE with the new penguin villager on the bridge and the summer campers and everything(I know all I am saying willbe on the first post,but I didn't read the first post, cause I want to be surprised watching the video which I AM LIKE OMG!


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm speechless......


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm hoping it isn't a Mii Mask. I want to play as my Mii exclusively, wearing hats and stuff...


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

komicturtle said:


> I'm hoping it isn't a Mii Mask. I want to play as my Mii exclusively, wearing hats and stuff...


Sadly, it probably is. It would have been nice to give my deku scrub mii link's hat, but oh well. Everything else looks great.


----------



## colinx (Oct 5, 2012)

There's the night club! Who said it couldn't fit in Animal Crossing again? 
Looks fantastic, such a great change of atmosphere to have a nice cool light up room from the usual bright outside. I bet it would look awesome in 3D!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

colinx said:


> There's the night club! Who said it couldn't fit in Animal Crossing again?
> Looks fantastic, such a great change of atmosphere to have a nice cool light up room from the usual bright outside. I bet it would look awesome in 3D!


I knew you were coming any second to say that. -.-
But it doesn't fit entirely what you said, especially since you thought it be open at night, animal villagers would come, K.K. wouldn't perform there, and it is still the stage for Dr. Shrunk too you know.
But I am not trying to start an argument, I am just so happy that Jingles and Jack are going to be having their holidays in this game.


----------



## colinx (Oct 5, 2012)

I never said I was right or wrong. What I said was an idea, I didn't have a clue there would actually be one in the game. You said that it doesn't "fit into Animal Crossing." They kinda just proved you wrong even though clearly not intentionally.

Can't wait to hear the collection of music!


----------



## froggy (Oct 5, 2012)

The island looks really cool with those games!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

I just really want to see the museum exhibits right now, a small glimpse of the fish tank wasn't enough.
I also want to know if Phineas will be back.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I just really want to see the museum exhibits right now, a small glimpse of the fish tank wasn't enough.
> I also want to know if Phineas will be back.


I want to see Phineas too. I wonder if he would be a special visitor and have the same purpose, or maybe if he would have an entirely different job.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't see much point in changing his job description, but if Redd is selling the fireworks, that would take away from Phineas, so I'm not sure...


----------



## colinx (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope Phineas is back too. I hope he brings new items.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh that "night club" is really a Comedy Club, read psot #5.


----------



## froggy (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope crazy redd is back too! His shop was soo cool! ( but really expensive!)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## colinx (Oct 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh that "night club" is really a Comedy Club, read psot #5.



Clearly not during the night.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Megamannt125 said:


>


Haha! Hipster KK.

I wonder where the gyroids come from though.


----------



## colinx (Oct 5, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Haha! Hipster KK.
> 
> I wonder where the gyroids come from though.



I wonder the same, I wish they would dance in the third image to match the music. They kinda look weird just sitting there if they don't have like an actual purpose


----------



## Paint (Oct 5, 2012)

MANGO?!?!? WOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 5, 2012)

YAY! A DANCE CLUB! FINALLY!!!


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

DJ KK looks like someone... I cannot put my finger on it...


----------



## TheFarmboy (Oct 5, 2012)

Seen the ND, and I loved it.

What do you mean by "New Shark Species"?

EDIT: Wait, never mind, I seen a different shark in the Aquarium. For a moment, I thought there would be shark neighbors.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 5, 2012)

Paint said:


> MANGO?!?!? WOOHOOOOOOO



Best fruit


----------



## TheFarmboy (Oct 5, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Best fruit



You just gave me the best idea. I'm going to smuggle Mangoes from the Island!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Paint said:


> MANGO?!?!? WOOHOOOOOOO


They're either mango's or permissions



komicturtle said:


> DJ KK looks like someone... I cannot put my finger on it...


Yeah me too...


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 5, 2012)

So much new info...good lord. Amazing stuff. They REALLY outdid themselves.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> They're either mango's or permissions
> 
> 
> Yeah me too...



it looked like there was both mangoes and persimmons  ^.^


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought they were lemons?

omg too much goin' on


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I thought they were lemons?
> 
> omg too much goin' on



theres those too ^.^
i saw the yellow lemons, orangish tomato looking persimmons and the redish mangoes ^.^
if i knew how to get pics better and post them id show you lol
lol yeah there is, ive noticed those and that there are 2 different new flowers lol


----------



## monkE (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know why, but the addition of lemons and mangoes is probably one of my favorite things shown! It's just so awesome!


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 5, 2012)

monkE said:


> I don't know why, but the addition of lemons and mangoes is probably one of my favorite things shown! It's just so awesome!



no love for limes :'(


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> no love for limes :'(



they didnt show them but they might be in we never know
they added tons of that stuff
and im taking picks of the new fruits and flowers right now to post


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> theres those too ^.^
> i saw the yellow lemons, orangish tomato looking persimmons and the redish mangoes ^.^
> if i knew how to get pics better and post them id show you lol
> lol yeah there is, ive noticed those and that there are 2 different new flowers lol




hit the "PrntScr" button on the keyboard, paste to paint, then upload and post?

Like idk if i see all these fruits


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hit the "PrntScr" button on the keyboard, paste to paint, then upload and post?
> 
> Like idk if i see all these fruits



ive got all the pics now 
im making a thread with all of them so everyone can see


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 6, 2012)

More translation :>




and


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

ahhh thank you <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2012)

Yay I was right about the megaphone thing making delivery tasks easier, thank you for the translations!


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2012)

So we get to choose which order we upgrade our house in now. I hope we're able to get all of the rooms/floors on one house.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

So one of the Alpaca options "I want to have a place to sell" 
And considering there was a villager buying an item from the shop...
You can probably sell items at the shop, and then villagers can buy them - yet another way to get money?

lol nvm as i watched further they confirmed this. It's cool though. Hopef no more auction house


----------



## cutepixie88 (Oct 6, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE TRANSLATIONS! <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2012)

Envy said:


> So we get to choose which order we upgrade our house in now. I hope we're able to get all of the rooms/floors on one house.



Probably, in GC you got to choose if you wanted the upstaris or the last first floor expansion first.


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> So one of the Alpaca options "I want to have a place to sell"
> And considering there was a villager buying an item from the shop...
> You can probably sell items at the shop, and then villagers can buy them - yet another way to get money?
> 
> lol nvm as i watched further they confirmed this. It's cool though. Hopef no more auction house



I was hoping that the villagers could help pay for the outdoor furniture (or community projects, as they call them), but it doesn't look like it will be the case. For those like me who do not have Wi-Fi we will be all on my own in paying for those. =/


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Envy said:


> I was hoping that the villagers could help pay for the outdoor furniture (or community projects, as they call them), but it doesn't look like it will be the case. For those like me who do not have Wi-Fi we will be all on my own in paying for those. =/



I'm think villagers help add funds to the projects.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2012)

This is my favorite bridge so far:






Definitely going to be in my town a lot.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to use the balloon/flower arch ways as my bridges so you have to climb them to get over LOL!

but seriously, I prefer the other wooden/rope bridge, IMO looks much nicer


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> This is my favorite bridge so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here! Probably that and the other wooden rope bridge will be in my town a lot.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm kinda hoping for some DLC. It would be nice to have Mario themed bridges or even Kirby. Crossing my fingers for it to be free like the free items in AC City Folk but I'm guessing you'll have to pay. Please let it be a "pack" and not just $2 for 3 items. I think $2 for a theme set or 50 new furniture is a good deal. Maybe.

Nintendo could issue an update unlocking more items to be purchased in-game as well.

Oh, and btw, I'm guessing the auction house is gone? I really liked that feature...


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras (Oct 6, 2012)

How do you pay for DLC from a cartridge? It's not like you download the game from the eshop


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Same here! Probably that and the other wooden rope bridge will be in my town a lot.



I really like this one cause it's curved, iI will still have the regular wooden bridges probably as horizontal bridges, and these as diagonal and the stone as vertical.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 6, 2012)

DiscoDancingZebras said:


> How do you pay for DLC from a cartridge? It's not like you download the game from the eshop



Except you can download it from the EShop as well. 

Same way DLC works. It's saved to your save file/system. See: NSMB2. 
Most companies lately use "on disc DLC", which just unlocks content that is there on the disc. On the flip side, a lot of companies do actual DLC, which adds to the game, it modifies the game file/game save. Not really that difficult.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 6, 2012)

Envy said:


> I was hoping that the villagers could help pay for the outdoor furniture (or community projects, as they call them), but it doesn't look like it will be the case. For those like me who do not have Wi-Fi we will be all on my own in paying for those. =/



I think the villagers will help. They may not help significantly but it looks like the gyroid there takes the donations for the projects.



komicturtle said:


> I'm kinda hoping for some DLC. It would be nice to have Mario themed bridges or even Kirby. Crossing my fingers for it to be free like the free items in AC City Folk but I'm guessing you'll have to pay. Please let it be a "pack" and not just $2 for 3 items. I think $2 for a theme set or 50 new furniture is a good deal. Maybe.
> 
> Nintendo could issue an update unlocking more items to be purchased in-game as well.
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'm guessing the auction house is gone? I really liked that feature...



Not sure that the auction house is gone. Sure it wasn't featured but that doesn't mean its not there. (Doesn't mean it is either, but it still might be there). I think with the 3DS the Auction house feature will be much more useful and practical than the city folk one.


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 6, 2012)

if you look closely at the left at "shoe shank" you can see "Able Sisters" and a bow tie meaning Labelle and the rest are back together!


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

@Kaiaa

Yeah.. I'm hoping though. Poor Lloid needs some love too. Unless it's the same gyroid that makes town structures (when the developer placed some tall bush and a small construction zone was made).

I want some more thousands of apologies over nothing


----------



## Claudiee (Oct 6, 2012)

So many awesome awesome looking features!! Swimming! Photo Booths! Mini Games! They all look so cool! Hurry up with that EU Release Date already!!


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Claudiee, welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! 

I agree, I think that after the game is out in Japan, the flood gates will be opened, so to speak, and NA and EU will announce more info regarding AC3DS and Possible a release Date! I'm thinking around March...


----------



## Claudiee (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope so. Hope they don't leave us waiting TOO long. And March does sound around right.


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2012)

I found it weird, and disturbing how NoE had the liberty to say that LM was coming out in Q1 and Fire Emblem is coming out in Q2, with No mention of AC! D:


----------



## Claudiee (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I agree. I am looking forward to LM2 but with AC3D being released in Japan next month, it can't be that long until the EU Release can it? So why not have a date or at least some kinda clue as to when it comes out?


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> I found it weird, and disturbing how NoE had the liberty to say that LM was coming out in Q1 and Fire Emblem is coming out in Q2, with No mention of AC! D:



Probably not a good sign. But they can't delay it again! It's coming out in Japan now. It's ridiculous that it's been delayed to next year when it's coming out now in Japan. I'm so sick and tired of putting up with all of the delays for this game. It's probably only delayed for something stupid like releasing the Wii U, which means absolutely nothing to me since I honestly don't care about the Wii U at this point.


----------



## Claudiee (Oct 6, 2012)

Envy said:


> Probably not a good sign. But they can't delay it again! It's coming out in Japan now. It's ridiculous that it's been delayed to next year when it's coming out now in Japan. I'm so sick and tired of putting up with all of the delays for this game. It's probably only delayed for something stupid like releasing the Wii U, which means absolutely nothing to me since I honestly don't care about the Wii U at this point.



Yep I totally agree with you. Surely releasing AC3D in EU around the same time as Japan would be great as it will be near Christmas, peak time for game buyers.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

Nintendo's strategy is to space out releases to avoid "software cannibalization". Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon was ready as early as this past Feb. I remember Iwata mentioning it in some investor report of something like that earlier this year talking about spacing releases.

I'm kinda over the delay seeing that I'm planning to get WiiU and there's loads of games crammed in the month of November and the last months of this year. I brought this up in another thread but here's what I'm guessing for the releases of the three biggies:

Animal Crossing - Feb

Luigi's Mansion 2 - March/April

Fire Emblem - May/June


I'm positive that AC is actually done in localization considering there have been full english footage and they have been working on localization along side the game's development dating back to 2010 and possibly even earlier. But again, Nintendo's new strategy is what's going to hold us back. I don't get how Brain Age: Concentration Training gets a surprise December release over Animal Crossing lol I remember the Nintendo Direct last month or two sharing details of upcoming games on 3DS and expecting a surprise AC release. Instead, Brain Age...

Anyways, I guess the new Harvest Moon: New Beginnings will tide me over


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2012)

I really wish this were true, but surely if AC was coming out first, they would have mentioned that at the EU Direct? 
I think the release schedule will be more like:

Luigi's Mansion: Feb

Fire Emblem: April

Animal Crossing: May/June...

:/


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, I'm talking about the American release. I know AC and Luigi's Mansion were said to come out the first half of 2013 and FE coming "just" in 2013. This is by NoA. But really, AC's release shouldn't be far from the American's.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2012)

The town in dream world had tons of trees, so hopefully that means they can grow easier.  Although remember you can pick your town type?  So maybe that town was one in which stuff grows well.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I think the villagers will help. They may not help significantly but it looks like the gyroid there takes the donations for the projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure that the auction house is gone. Sure it wasn't featured but that doesn't mean its not there. (Doesn't mean it is either, but it still might be there). I think with the 3DS the Auction house feature will be much more useful and practical than the city folk one.



The thing is the Thrift store sorta acts as the Auction House now - villagers and friends can buy furniture you sell there.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> I really wish this were true, but surely if AC was coming out first, they would have mentioned that at the EU Direct?
> I think the release schedule will be more like:
> 
> Luigi's Mansion: Feb
> ...



The thing is they said Q1 for the release which is January - March. Unless they were lying to us, I think probably March- However June would be good for me, because then it would be my b'day pressie!

Btw, sorry about double posting! Last time I tried doing two quotations, my whole message was deleted -


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 6, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> if you look closely at the left at "shoe shank" you can see "Able Sisters" and a bow tie meaning Labelle and the rest are back together!



 Labelle runs the accessory corner if I'm not mistaken


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> The thing is they said Q1 for the release which is January - March. Unless they were lying to us, I think probably March- However June would be good for me, because then it would be my b'day pressie!
> 
> Btw, sorry about double posting! Last time I tried doing two quotations, my whole message was deleted -



They said the first half. It could be Q1 or Q2


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 6, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> They said the first half. It could be Q1 or Q2



Thanks for that! Sorry, I must have forgotten and thought it was Q1.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Thanks for that! Sorry, I must have forgotten and thought it was Q1.



I'm really hoping for March at the latest. I'm hoping for a late January release.


----------



## dnrg (Oct 6, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I'm really hoping for March at the latest. I'm hoping for a late January release.



I'm hoping for a release from Jan-Apr. I wonder if the island is going to be snowy in the winter... actually, scrap that. They said summer bugs could be found all year round there so... yeah already answered. But I will be swimming first, for hours probably, and I doubt you can swim on your town beach in January.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I think the villagers will help. They may not help significantly but it looks like the gyroid there takes the donations for the projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure that the auction house is gone. Sure it wasn't featured but that doesn't mean its not there. (Doesn't mean it is either, but it still might be there). I think with the 3DS the Auction house feature will be much more useful and practical than the city folk one.


The only reason I'm not thinkin' its the game is because you can sell stuff at R-Parkers, and the gyroids seem to have more of a place, working in Club 444, and as construction workers. I just don't think they'd put one in the auction house (unless it's run by a completely new character) but we did see all the buildings in the mall, no auction house.



SodaDog said:


> if you look closely at the left at "shoe shank" you can see "Able Sisters" and a bow tie meaning Labelle and the rest are back together!


Labelle works next door to Sable and Mable selling accessories



Jeremy said:


> The town in dream world had tons of trees, so hopefully that means they can grow easier.  Although remember you can pick your town type?  So maybe that town was one in which stuff grows well.


Nice point. But does this mean in order to change the hours of shops, you need to chose the city that never sleeps ? :\



X66x66 said:


> I'm really hoping for March at the latest. I'm hoping for a late January release.


Tbh - Don't expect anything in Jan/Feb - highly unlikely they'll release it there. Even March is pushing it. Expect something late march onwards.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Nice point. But does this mean in order to change the hours of shops, you need to chose the city that never sleeps ? :\


I forget where i saw it, but it showed a translation of th emayor changing the shop hours, then Shizu said something like "Oh mayor, residents are feeling our town is more of a never sleeping town now." S I think it automatically changes with what you do around town, but you get to set a default at the beginning.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> The only reason I'm not thinkin' its the game is because you can sell stuff at R-Parkers, and the gyroids seem to have more of a place, working in Club 444, and as construction workers. I just don't think they'd put one in the auction house (unless it's run by a completely new character) but we did see all the buildings in the mall, no auction house.
> 
> 
> Labelle works next door to Sable and Mable selling accessories
> ...




What were the different town types again?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> What were the different town types again?



not 100% sure but i found this on nintendo everything;

"You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on"
and then there's also the city that never sleeps.

Morning town: shops open early?
City that never sleeps: shops open late?

Wait, I think I found the image, let me translate give me a minute;

Okay
- Beautiful Village
- Early morning village
- Non sleeping village
- Rich village
- Nothing in particular


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a feeling we'll be able to switch them later on as well. If we couldn't...well that'd be pretty evil of them.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had trouble deciding whether I would choose the beautiful village, or the village that never sleeps since I'm always on at night...
But if the village that never sleeps only includes later store hours... I think I'd rather have the beautiful village. because I think that was what we got a glimpse of in the first gameplay part of the Japanese Direct. And it looked so nice.

Who knows, once we find out more I might change my mind! So tough :/


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

What about eye color and facial features? Can you do that freely, or do you have to answer questions like in the past to determine that?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

komicturtle said:


> What about eye color and facial features? Can you do that freely, or do you have to answer questions like in the past to determine that?



I'm thinking we can do it freely now. because there's like 5 different eye colors and thats a lot of questions to ask to get an eye color, seems weird. i donno though


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

I sure hope you're right. They should have given us the option to use facial features and skin tones of our Miis to determine how our AC character looks. Makes it more personal and each character unique. There's a new facial feature I like that one of the devs was using. He had spiky hair. I think it was the taller thinner guy on the left in the videos. I'd like to use that facial feature since it's the same one I use for my Mii


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 6, 2012)

komicturtle said:


> I sure hope you're right. They should have given us the option to use facial features and skin tones of our Miis to determine how our AC character looks. Makes it more personal and each character unique. There's a new facial feature I like that one of the devs was using. He had spiky hair. I think it was the taller thinner guy on the left in the videos. I'd like to use that facial feature since it's the same one I use for my Mii



What I'm really wishing is that it used your Mii's height/weight to make your character, and eye color.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 6, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> What I'm really wishing is that it used your Mii's height/weight to make your character, and eye color.



500% agree.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 6, 2012)

How about Mii's aren't in it at all but the Mii Masks? o-o

I don't like the idea, personally. 

Btw, aren't the eye colors contacts or something?


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 7, 2012)

If you don't like it then don't use it. Options is always a good thing. There are features I don't like in a game and I easily avoid and ignore them. Like Mii Masks in City Folk. Proportions looked weird and it just isn't the same playing your Mii as a whole. The new style of the characters, you have to admit, are reminiscent of Miis.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 7, 2012)

Good point. I never actually thought of how similar they were until now.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure contacts will be an accessory. Or maybe they are, but you're stuck with your eye shape.


----------



## Claudiee (Oct 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'm thinking we can do it freely now. because there's like 5 different eye colors and thats a lot of questions to ask to get an eye color, seems weird. i donno though


 I hope we have more of a free choice, instead of having to spend a lot of money to change our look. Even if it means only allowing a few basic features and accessorizes it'll still be fun to have the opportunity of creating your own custom character, this way characters will be more unique, especially if we can use our Miis.


----------



## Katharine2000 (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you think they'll be a translation video?


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

Katharine2000 said:


> Do you think they'll be a translation video?



Me and a friend have been working on them. 
Here's a playlists of the ones we have done so far.


----------



## Katharine2000 (Oct 7, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> Me and a friend have been working on them.
> Here's a playlists of the ones we have done so far.



Wow! Your a life saver, there amazing videos, and very useful! When will you be uploading part 5?


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopefully soon :> She's doing most of the work, I'm just helping her with things here and there.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for those translations mattmagician, they really helped! 

I hope we can choose eye colour freely, contacts would be okay, but it doesn't seem AC-ish.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

Ja the translation videos are really helpful.


----------



## Anna (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank god for translations!


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yay, excited that Redd sells fireworks, was this in the original gc, never seen it before?!?!?!?
is there a link to this?


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> Yay, excited that Redd sells fireworks, was this in the original gc, never seen it before?!?!?!?
> is there a link to this?


Redd selling fireworks isn't confirmed, yes he has a stand, but that doesn't directly mean fireworks. In GC he sold fans(hand fans), pinwheels, Bunny balloons, and regular balloons at the fourth of July/Fireworks Festival.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Redd selling fireworks isn't confirmed, yes he has a stand, but that doesn't directly mean fireworks. In GC he sold fans(hand fans), pinwheels, Bunny balloons, and regular balloons at the fourth of July/Fireworks Festival.



Yeah, I don't think Redd is selling fireworks. Now that you've told me what he does in the GC version, I kinda want him to go back to selling those. Yeah, his black market was cool in WW/CF, but it did take a really long time to complete all the paintings. (It took me 3 years of almost constant playing to actually complete the paintings part)

But that does make me wonder where paintings will be sold in AC3DS... It does look like Redd wont be selling them.. Where they in the GC version or..? If they were how were they obtained in the GC?


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Yeah, I don't think Redd is selling fireworks. Now that you've told me what he does in the GC version, I kinda want him to go back to selling those. Yeah, his black market was cool in WW/CF, but it did take a really long time to complete all the paintings. (It took me 3 years of almost constant playing to actually complete the paintings part)
> 
> But that does make me wonder where paintings will be sold in AC3DS... It does look like Redd wont be selling them.. Where they in the GC version or..? If they were how were they obtained in the GC?



If I remember correctly (it's been a while) Redd still sold paintings in GC, but they were always authentic. Forged paintings weren't a thing. Also, they were still sold at Nook's sometimes just like the new games.

Also, I'm confused by "Now that you've told me what he does in the GC version, I kinda want him to go back to selling those." He was pretty much the same in GC if I remember correctly except for randomly appearing (not every single week) and having no password.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2012)

Justin said:


> If I remember correctly (it's been a while) Redd still sold paintings in GC, but they were always authentic. Forged paintings weren't a thing. Also, they were still sold at Nook's sometimes just like the new games.
> 
> Also, I'm confused by "Now that you've told me what he does in the GC version, I kinda want him to go back to selling those." He was pretty much the same in GC if I remember correctly except for randomly appearing (not every single week) and having no password.



Superpenguin said " In GC he sold fans(hand fans), pinwheels, Bunny balloons, and regular balloons at the fourth of July/Fireworks Festival."

I've never played the GC so I'm guessing what SP said was legit, but I do like the sound of that. So since it seems like he doesn't have the black market in AC3DS, something like that from the GC would be nice - or did he also have the black market in the GC? irdk 'cause I never played it :S

Nvm. I just googled Redd's role on the GC and it's pretty much the same. I probs misinterpreted SP's post - SP is trying to say he gives them out when it's the 4th July, and fire works festival, I thought he meant he gave them out whenever he appeared. Nvm.
But yeah, now I understand, I am thinkin' Redd's GC role is back


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 9, 2012)

Part 5 is up :>


----------



## Berry (Oct 9, 2012)

Mattmagician, thanks to you and your friend for translating the videos! They are awesome!
 48 houses is a lot that this cartridge is able to hold and that you can visit random towns via internet is great! I can't wait to visit everybody's houses and towns :3 btw, the character for this dream thing... is kinda creepy, isnt
'T she? 0.o
What did the music guy mean with bait?? The music's really good, so glad they put new in it! Can't wait for the other parts, keep it up!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 9, 2012)

nice videos 
they make it easier to understand whats going on in the video lol


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 9, 2012)

The video is so helpful 
I was a bit confused when they were going on about the dream mansion-- you can still visit other towns when you're awake, right?!?!?


----------



## Pickles (Oct 9, 2012)

I will never get to visit anyone's town in the dream mode because I've never had anyone I can Street Pass. LOL These videos ARE awesome, though!! Thank you so much for them!


----------



## Lyla (Oct 9, 2012)

In that dream town it looked like the grass had worn away in parts they had put the patterns. :s


----------



## saratoga (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everybody! I am Saratoga, or the translator for all the videos on the Linandko channels that you've probably been watching♪ Just wanted to say that video #5 has been posted and the last video, part #6 will be posted on Thursday morning I believe^^ I can do some translations of print things from the website if anyone wants to post them (Please post the actual image...not the location)~~.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 9, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> The video is so helpful
> I was a bit confused when they were going on about the dream mansion-- you can still visit other towns when you're awake, right?!?!?



I can answer that. I translated the video^^
Yes, you can. The dream mansion is just a way to visit other peoples towns that you normally wouldn't be able to (through people on streetpass) you can see of course use the local wifi option. The point of this direct was to show NEW things which is why they focused on that a bit. Hope that answers your question


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 10, 2012)

saratoga said:


> I can answer that. I translated the video^^
> Yes, you can. The dream mansion is just a way to visit other peoples towns that you normally wouldn't be able to (through people on streetpass) you can see of course use the local wifi option. The point of this direct was to show NEW things which is why they focused on that a bit. Hope that answers your question



ohhhhh, i get it now. Thanks


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 10, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Hello everybody! I am Saratoga, or the translator for all the videos on the Linandko channels that you've probably been watching♪ Just wanted to say that video #5 has been posted and the last video, part #6 will be posted on Thursday morning I believe^^ I can do some translations of print things from the website if anyone wants to post them (Please post the actual image...not the location)~~.




Good to see you joined ;D


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 10, 2012)

Could you please translate this? It's from the Nintendo Direct and it's some of the outdoor furniture when Shizu says "these are what the villagers are asking for" or something


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Could you please translate this? It's from the Nintendo Direct and it's some of the outdoor furniture when Shizu says "these are what the villagers are asking for" or something View attachment 1671



Yes, it's no problem. This is not the right thread for this though. Please post in the Translation one from now on^^;

first column:
park bench, plastic bench, japanese style bench, well, fountain, clock

second column: Lamp, Stone statue, fire hydrant, "my design" board, Face cut out board, I can't read this one...the kanji is too blurry & picture quality too bad.

third column: first two are crossed out...makes it hard to read, you couldn't have posted a clean one?, round sign, round topiary, square topiary, tulip topiary,


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Yes, it's no problem. This is not the right thread for this though. Please post in the Translation one from now on^^;
> 
> first column:
> park bench, plastic bench, japanese style bench, well, fountain, clock
> ...


don't you mean fire hydrant?


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Yes, it's no problem. This is not the right thread for this though. Please post in the Translation one from now on^^;
> 
> first column:
> park bench, plastic bench, japanese style bench, well, fountain, clock
> ...



the first two are crossed out because they're the the same as the bottom 2 in the middle one. I would know because I made them


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> don't you mean fire hydrant?



Yes I did! Thanks for catching that  Guess that is what I get when I try to do something in >30 seconds 



Jake. said:


> the first two are crossed out because they're the the same as the bottom 2 in the middle one. I would know because I made them



Oh! I see! That makes sense now


----------

